# My First Colnago (Extreme-C)



## NWD (Jul 22, 2008)

Finally convinced myself I needed a high end weight weenies-ish bike. I tried to pull out all the stops, or at least all the reasonable ones.


















































Frameset: 51cm Colnago Extreme-C
Group: Super Record 11
Wheelset: Fulcrum Racing Speed
Tires: Vittoria Corsa Evo
Seatpost: Colnago 28.0mm carbon
Seat: Selle San Marco Aspide
Bar/stem: Pro Stealth Evo 42cm x 90mm
Tape: Cinelli Tennis/Volee Tape
Pedals: Speedplay Zero cro-moly
Bottle Cages: Campagnolo Record [bought the pair for $55 shipped ]

Im very very happy with the bike as it is. I have a black 28.0 Thomson seatpost on the way. And that may be the only change I would currently make. I originally wanted Lightweights, but the ones I wanted the deal fell through. But for half the price, the Fulcrum Racing Speeds are awesome, I love how noisy the freewheel is. Now hopefully, the Vector Speedplay powermeter are eventually released; that would make the bike perfect in my eyes. Hrm.. well, maybe a green Tune or Chris King headset just so everything isnt so monotonous.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The only thing I would change is the silver Chris King headset for a black one. LOL Otherwise, the bike looks awesome. Actually, it looks awesome even with the silver headset.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Lovely...enjoy!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

What a beautiful bike in PR00. I wished all carbon Colnagos sold today looked as pretty as yours, without all that garish paint.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Niiiiiice!!! What is the weight? I love the PR00 more and more and am so glad I got one before they became extinct. I'll probably keep mine forever.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow...What a beautiful bike...you suck. : )


----------



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations, the new bike looks fantastic. I like the silver CK headset as a contrast to the rest of the bike. 

Would love to know the figure when you put the bike on the scales. 

How do you find the performance of the integrated stem/handlebars ?


----------

